

Github Vim editor - lauriswtf
http://lauris.h-s.io/2013/12/13/github-vim-editor/

======
taternuts
Awesome! I find myself making smallish edits via the web front end quite often
and I'll definitely be using this.

Make sure to add
"[https://github.com/*/blob/master/*"](https://github.com/*/blob/master/*") to
Vimium's excluded URL's if you have it

Edit: Seems like escape isn't working correctly for me on Chrome, I'm not able
to get out of insert mode

